# Update!!!



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Just wanted to give you all an update on Casey! 

She is doing marvelous! She even has hair on her titties now which she hasn't had for a long time! She smells wonderful and has so much soft thick hair and hasn't scratched in months! 

I'm greatful! Not shocked but very happy with how things are going for her. I will never feed another bag of kibble to any dog I own ever again because I've witnessed, first hand, how good RAW really is! Ava has been doing great on it too! 

In other news, I am in the process of a divorce! Don't feel bad or tell me how sorry you are because I'm not! :biggrin: I'll update with pics in a few days. I just wanted to stop in real quick and let you all know how Casey was doing! 

Take care and I'll see ya soon!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How life changing in both aspects, good for you and good for the dogs!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's great to hear! I'm so glad she is doing so incredibly well, watching her transformation through threads on this forum has been a great experience, and a true example of the wonders of raw feeding. I can't wait to see the pictures of her!! I'll be waiting for them!:biggrin:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Here she is on her pillow at our new home. The girls have adjusted so well too. It's like it was meant to be. 


I asked her if I could take her picture... I'm not sure if she was in agreeance or protesting! You decide!


She looks brown. I don't know why but that is the color she's growing back and although it's not black, I couldn't be happier! She is a happy puppy! If you look close enough, you can see she is growing feathers on the back of her legs! She hasn't had those in YEARS!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks great! Doesn't it make you feel good knowing you did the very best for your dog!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a before and after for all those questioning RAW! 

This is Casey's absolute worst! The pic is graphic.  :redface: She was miserable and the vet was saying flea allergy. I said NO WAY IN HELL! My gut was screaming FOOD ALLERGY all along and I was right! 


9 months after starting RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If only you could rub your hands on that butt, her hair is so soft and she smells so good! I love it and I know she does too!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> She looks great! Doesn't it make you feel good knowing you did the very best for your dog!


I could cry a river over feeding her kibble and taking the vet's bs for so long. I am so glad that I can provide her with a painfree life via RAW from here on out and know that she will never have to go through what she's been through ever again. 

I know it's the only way for us. THE ONLY WAY!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks AMAZING! Thank you so much for posting these before and after pictures. I'm so happy for her, and you!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am so glad for you and your dogs! You've done such a wonderful job with both of your furbabies and they will thank you for the rest of their lives. I'm glad that you found us here and could give her a chance at a normal, healthy life. I wish the best for you in the upcoming change in your life and hope that it goes as smoothly as possible! It will open up many possibilities for you!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if that's not a testimonial for raw, i don't know what is...

i can feel your happiness through the keyboard..and your casey looks wonderful!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That older photo's of Casey just breaks your heart. It must have been so distressing for you to see her suffering so much and not being able to help her. She looks awesome now, a normal happy dog. Just wondering; have you taken her back to the same vet who was telling you it was flea allergies? 
Congratulations too on your new life and moving on. Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Since starting Casey on RAW, she hasn't really needed to see the vet and since moving, I have gotten her into a new vet. :biggrin:


----------



## thailure (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for your story and pictures. It is very inspirational. I am about to start on our raw food journey. My dog is really miserable with her skin allergies and itching and has been suffering for way too long. DH was talking about putting her down. I cant even begin to imagine. So Im really hoping this will be her saving grace. I will be posting pics up in a separate thread when we get this thing going. Thank you again!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I hope your husband is on board with it and can give it time. Mine wasn't! :frown: I did not expect Casey to heal so quickly though. Her transformation was amazing and I'm so happy she has done so well. I wish you and your pup only the best! Don't give up and never give in.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is WOW, what a story! Congrats to you and Casey! You guys make a great team.... Embrace the future for both of you.


----------



## danewillow (Jun 16, 2010)

She might turn black still. Our black Dane turns brown when he's blowing his coat and that's happening right now. He gets so brown we get a lot of "what do you call that color?" A Zoom Groom will pull out any dead hair. Even though she's growing in hair, she can still be shedding it out at the same time.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Can we use your success story on PreyModelRaw.com? :biggrin:


----------

